# Had a gorgeous journey today!



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

waiting!


----------



## WhattaTroublemaker (Aug 13, 2013)




----------



## WhattaTroublemaker (Aug 13, 2013)




----------



## WhattaTroublemaker (Aug 13, 2013)




----------



## WhattaTroublemaker (Aug 13, 2013)

Trying to upload a video but I can't get it on YouTube!


----------



## WhattaTroublemaker (Aug 13, 2013)

Hope this works! Trouble and I screwing around on the trail, he wend halter less after this video for the rest of the hike. 
View My Video


----------

